# FUN THREAD HERE!



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK - THE THREAD IS :"NEXT DECEMBER(2017), WHAT STOCK WILL I BE GLAD I BOUGHT NOW(DEC. 2016)?"
Only the first 10 responses will be considered. I'll note the current closing prices. And (god willing), I'll resurrect the thread next December - to see how we did!
I'll kick it off:
#1 -CGC
Next?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Franco-Nevada Corp (FNV) nyse & tsx
$56.53 usd

I already own some - might buy more.
No guarantee as to how long I will hold.

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=FNV&p=D&yr=2&mn=0&dy=0&id=p48167094707


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Norsat International - NII - currently $10.69


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK! 7 TO GO! (NII's an interesting one?)


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm going to take a risk and say, Emblem Corp. (EMC)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Premium Brands is on it's way to $100...they can do no wrong.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

that's 5! half way there!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

One that i like is FTS i own this one


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(also MY biggest holding camaro man)
THAT's 6!


----------



## TK.61 (Mar 27, 2012)

cpg.to


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Using Dogs of TSX theory, I will choose POT.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

2 spots left!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

AQN


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

NYSEANW 

palo alto networks - 129.32

I own it and have brought my average cost down recently. Gotta shake things up from the stable calls of FTS


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

So to be clear, the rule is that you actually have to have purchased the stock in December 2016? Everyone meet this? I personally have no candidate that I have both purchased in December and think will offer outsized returns in 1 year.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK. So, That's the 10. Sorry no more entries. And, before Trump chimes in, NO this thing is not rigged! Nor has Putin been sniffing around this thread!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bflannel said:


> NYSEANW
> 
> palo alto networks - 129.32
> 
> I own it and have brought my average cost down recently. Gotta shake things up from the stable calls of FTS


No. No such 'rule' (thread title may've been a little misleading. Just looking for stocks that some expect to do well next year!


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc NYSE:AMC 

I bought this one last week based on a custom screen I built (US listed stocks; mostly geared towards past earnings growth, projected earnings growth and dividend growth). 

A Barron's article released yesterday has them as a "stock to watch" in 2017 due to a strong line up of films, and renovations to many of their theatres.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I created a portfolio at Morningstar to track this. I "bought" approximately $1000CAD of each stock, at today's opening price.

Here's a snapshot of how it's doing so far:


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Missed the cutoff but I'll suggest HBC as an honourable mention if they spin out their real estate assets in 2017.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Somehow, this thread reminds me of sitting on Santa's lap and telling him what I want for next year's Christmas present. :glee:


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Spudd said:


> I created a portfolio at Morningstar to track this. ...


Good stuff, Spudd.

These are the sectors where the stock picks appear - according to StockCharts.

CGC – health care / biotechnology & pharmaceuticals 
FNV – materials / precious metals
N I I – industrial / electrical & electronic
EMC – no sector specified
PBH – consumer staples / food processing
FTS – utilities / electrical utilities
CPG – energy / oil & gas producers
POT – materials / chemicals
AQN - utilities / electrical utilities
PANW – technology / telecom equipment


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> I created a portfolio at Morningstar to track this. I "bought" approximately $1000CAD of each stock, at today's opening price.
> 
> Here's a snapshot of how it's doing so far:
> View attachment 13258


jeez Spudd - nothing like hijacking a guy's thread!!! just kidding - i was going to do the same thing ; you just saved me the work! now, my plan was not so much to "track" things. just close it off, & maybe 'bump' it open in maybe june - to see how things are going. then resurrect next cec. for a few laffs!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> jeez Spudd - nothing like hijacking a guy's thread!!! just kidding - i was going to do the same thing ; you just saved me the work! now, my plan was not so much to "track" things. just close it off, & maybe 'bump' it open in maybe june - to see how things are going. then resurrect next cec. for a few laffs!


Hehe, just figured I'd help you out! I put a reminder on my calendar to update this thread on the 1st of every month till Jan next year so we can see how we did. If you want, I can send you the login info if you'd rather do it yourself!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Hehe, just figured I'd help you out! I put a reminder on my calendar to update this thread on the 1st of every month till Jan next year so we can see how we did. If you want, I can send you the login info if you'd rather do it yourself!


haha...no, you carry on!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Spudd said:


> I created a portfolio at Morningstar to track this. I "bought" approximately $1000CAD of each stock, at today's opening price.
> 
> Here's a snapshot of how it's doing so far:
> View attachment 13258


Nice to see

Do you plan to balance going forward


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Nice to see
> 
> Do you plan to balance going forward


I wasn't planning to, I thought the idea was to see how we did as a group if we just bought these 10 stocks now and then see where it is in a year's time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> I wasn't planning to, I thought the idea was to see how we did as a group if we just bought these 10 stocks now and then see where it is in a year's time.


CORRECTOMUNDO, SPUDD!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought I would also mention that this 10 pack is somewhat diversified. Nice to see that we didn't go sector heavy.

Cheers


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I feel the same London. It will be interesting to see how this compares with the index in another year.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*jargey's 10-pack*

Yikes! Did anyone notice *Emblem* take off? *+26%* yesterday alone, I think. Is that move what is known as a *"scorch"?*



image url


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I did notice! That was crazy!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> Yikes! Did anyone notice *Emblem* take off? *+26%* yesterday alone, I think. Is that move what is known as a *"scorch"?*
> 
> 
> 
> image url


what a pretty chart zylon!
...long way to go til next Dec. tho'...


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes siree! I'm glad I was neck deep in before it went!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Since Dec 19 we're up 3.56% as a whole. 

Biggest winner: EMC
Biggest loser: CGC

Kind of funny that both the biggest winner and biggest loser are marijuana stocks.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(how 'bout we just file this away til December?)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^^
Thumbs down for that suggestion #36

This is 'posed to be a "fun thread" - so let's have some fun.
I think 'twould be interesting to see various & sundry comments made over the next 50 weeks.

'course you could always request that the thread be locked - it's up to you.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> ^^^^
> Thumbs down for that suggestion #36
> 
> This is 'posed to be a "fun thread" - so let's have some fun.
> ...


ah well......what the hey...... let's keep it open
(side-note I put in a bid on a couple of these nags very late on Friday... but apparently didn't get in before the bell..)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^^
If you do really well, you might get to meet the Queen!


> Templeton started his Wall Street career in 1938 and went on to create some of the world's largest and most successful international investment funds. He took the strategy of "buy low, sell high" to an extreme, picking nations, industries, and companies hitting rock-bottom, what he called "points of maximum pessimism." When war began in Europe in 1939, he borrowed money to buy *100 shares each in 104* companies selling at one dollar per share or less, *including 34 companies that were in bankruptcy.* Only four turned out to be worthless, and he turned large profits on the others.


https://www.templeton.org/sir-john-templeton/life-story


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> ^^^^
> If you do really well, you might get to meet the Queen!
> 
> 
> https://www.templeton.org/sir-john-templeton/life-story


...my track record's pretty much the opposite!.....


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Eder said:


> Premium Brands is on it's way to $100...they can do no wrong.


Hope I didn't jinx this for anyone, but I bought some this week.












source: http://www.4-traders.com/PREMIUM-BRANDS-HOLDINGS-C-1411177/?type_recherche=rapide&mots=pbh


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> Hope I didn't jinx this for anyone, but I bought some this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...yeah zy, i was sniffing around pbh this week...thanks a lot! hic!...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ...yeah zy, i was sniffing around pbh this week...thanks a lot! hic!...


My money manager tells me I'm *guaranteed* not to lose more than 25% on this Premium Brand
- provided that I keep a hard stop in place
- and a flash crash doesn't ignore all stops


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> My money manager tells me I'm *guaranteed* not to lose more than 25% on this Premium Brand
> - provided that I keep a hard stop in place
> - and a flash crash doesn't ignore all stops


gotta love that broker!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*5i-Research*

I just noticed that 5i-Research has two free reports available.

One is for Premium Brands Holdings (PBH) from Jan 2016 when PBH price was $37.82
They gave it a *B+* rating at the time.

http://www.5iresearch.ca/research-reports

I used to subscribe to 5i - let it expire; may subscribe again.

In this tongue-in-both-cheeks-at-once article, Peter predicts that FTS will raise their dividend in 2017. ha! good one, Peter.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I happened to like Harvest Brand hotdogs and thought a company that can produce edible wieners is going places and I want in...apparently others agree.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

CPG +6%

- rumours flying everywhere
- short squeeze?
- activist investor building a position?

https://stocktwits.com/symbol/CPG.CA?q=CPG.CA


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what the.....???
no...not me...I HAVE my position...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Anyone having fun yet?*



zylon said:


> Franco-Nevada Corp (FNV) nyse & tsx
> 
> I already own some - might buy more.
> No guarantee as to how long I will hold.


Adding to FNV this week.









http://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=FNV



> 8. Should gold experience a deeper pullback ahead of the US debt ceiling deadline and FOMC meeting on March 15, investors should be eager buyers at $1220.
> http://www.321gold.com/editorials/thomson_s/thomson_s_022817.html


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

We're up 3.46% since inception now, a decrease since last time I reported (but only slightly). 

Biggest winner: CGC
Biggest loser: CPG


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*rock-n-roll baby!*

This "fun" portfolio is starting to remind me of the dot-bombs of late 90s.

*NII up >20% for the week.*


http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=NII.TO&p=W&b=5&g=0&id=p42048861362

*PBH up >10% for the week.*


http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=PBH.TO&p=W&b=5&g=0&id=p99745853356


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Sold my PBH.

+20% in a couple months is good enough
gift horse and all that
sure was fun
might do it again!

http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/seasonality.php?symbol=PBH.TO


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Sold my Franco-Nevada (FNV)

My _'materials'_ allocation is still quite high.
Every PM/Materials fund I own holds some FNV, so it's not as if I'm completely out of Franco-N.

_____________

- and for something entirely off topic:










*h/t* @jackschofield


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

The first one hundred days (100 market days) since Dec 19

I calculate +5.5% total return for the 10-stock _fun portfolio_.

Is that right? correct me if iWong.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks about right! Morningstar has it at 5.6%. 








Norsat Intl is the top performer with a 40% return and poor old Crescent Point is the laggard at -29%.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Palo Alto is a headache. See where we end up by Y/end


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bump....maybe ?
Thanks zylon!!!
now, where's spudd when we need him...?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Maybe she's busy with Xmas shopping. Besides, what's the cut of date for the results? today? Dec. 31st?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Maybe she's busy with Xmas shopping. Besides, what's the cut of date for the results? today? Dec. 31st?


...ummmm... I think it started around Dec 19 /16?....
so....executive decision: Let's say cut-off date is CLOSE OF MARKETS TODAY - DEC. 22/17 ...There! Done!

(ps ...spudd's a "she"??)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha, yes, I'm a "she". 

Here's the performance at close of market today - up 18% for the year!








And that's without including Norsat's performance, since they were bought out and their value is showing as zero now. They were originally bought for $10.52 per share and sold for $14.47 per share which is a 37.6% increase. So if we include that back in it brings it up to over 20% for the year. 

Best stock was Canopy (WEED) which was Jargey's pick, way to go Jargey!
Worst was CPG, sorry TK.61. 

If you had actually invested in the Jargey portfolio I think you would have been happy. Maybe we should do it again this year!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you for doing that Ms Spudd!!
Winner! How 'bout that, eh?
wish that I HAD invested in WEED last year!
oh well, maybe the $$$ I put into bitcoin today will pay off..


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK anyone interested in doing a TOP TEN FOR 2018?
Only first 10 entries will count. I (being the 2017 winner) will kick it off again:
BABA


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

ETHER


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I need some time to think...I'm pretty sure Premium Brands are going to hit $145 in 2018 but looks like we need a riskier small cap ...30% gain not enough. We should add that we need to own lets say a minimum of 10k of our pick...just so we don't get uninvestible crap on the chart? Would make the picks that much more relevant & thoughtful.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

10K of POT or new symbol of Nutrien ... all in.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

ipl

This just purchased this week 500 shares


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok put me down for Premium Brands again this year I've got over 50k in it. I really think this thing may be a takeover target and their brands resonate with the millennial crowd, who as we know, never save a dime & blow it all on overpriced food & drink.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok...so far, we have...:
BABA
ETHER
POT(I think)
IPL
PBH
5 down...5 to go!
step up ladies & germs. 5 spots left!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Stella-Jones - SJ:tsx


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...expecting a lot of utility pole to be "erected" are we...???


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*pole erectors on the move*

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/945745919638519808

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/945659877120204800


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi:

In my stable, the horse with the best chance of an outsized gain would be BTE. Could also become lame.

Hboy54


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ok...so far, we have...:
> BABA
> ETHER
> POT(I think)
> ...


ok..we add
SJ
BTE
3 slots left! who wants in?


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Palo alto's primary focus seems to be making C-suiters mega rich and spending the rest on engineering and purchasing market cap. Such a good company with so much money coming through its hands but I don't think it belongs on this list anymore. My oh my what you can learn as a self directed investor!

I still own it for the now and I'll keep track of it until 2k19.


----------

